# Some advice...



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

I am a 21 year old female and I am going to be a college senior. My major in college is CJ. Now my question is to you members of LE is if I have a chance. I have no arrest record, my driving record has a speeding ticket, never did drugs...but that really isnt what iam concerned about. I had some trouble when i was younger. I was depressed at the age of 15. I went to see psychiatrists and was medicated with anti-depressents (which i do not take anymore). When I was 19 I had a bad break up and admitted myself to the hospital "in fear i was going to harm myself." The doctors at the hospital tried to send me home that day saying that I was ok and was just experiencing what we all do. They didnt live at my house were my parents made my life a living hell...I stayed for 3 days and 2 nights everyday they asked me if i wanted to leave saying that i truly was ok. But yet they diagnosed me with depression and borderline personality disorder...wtf is that? (i have looked that up i dont personally express any of that behavior) Now that iam older I havent been happier in my entire life and have not experienced any depression since. I am going back to be checked out again. I know they like to prescribe things for money. My concern is that in order to get an LTC you cannot have been admitted to a mental institution. But i believe there is a waiver for this. I didnt really have to much interest in becoming a po but did express my concerns to the doctors and they told me that I would be fine . Sorry this is a such a long post...I just want to know if i should look into becoming a probation officer8-[ ...HAHA thanks for your time any comments even harsh will be welcomed. Stay safe and god bless
p.s i know nobody is perfect but I do know you have to have a good mind...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

I also forgot to mention I scored a Job as a dispatcher with a local police department a few months ago. I love the job and the Cheif and other staff members cant believe how fast I have caught on. I can handle stress and make good decisions. I hope this job can exemplify that...


----------

